# 922 activation without tech visit



## fred416

Why does dish forces us to have a tech doing the activation of a 922 for us? Why can't i just call? Everything is setup and i'm quite familiar with theses receivers.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RasputinAXP

They need to confirm you have broadband, basically. They have had people try to set these up with 3G wireless dongles before.


----------



## fred416

RasputinAXP said:


> They need to confirm you have broadband, basically. They have had people try to set these up with 3G wireless dongles before.


Is it the same with the 722?


----------



## gtal98

Programming remotes to work with the receiver is different on the 922 also. Not saying it's hard, but it's not the same. Also, when the 922s first came out they were designed to work with a different remote than what actually made it to production and when you first plug it in it asks you to link the remote - if you did you just made the 922 inoperable without a reflash. Because of this they didn't want anyone messing with them except specific 922 trained technicians. They also wouldn't even activate without being connected to the internet initially either. Both of these things have been taken care of (I believe) with newer firmware updates since, but the tech only install remains on the books.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I believe The 722 only requires a truck roll if it's replacing a solo tuner. In place from a duo I think you can opt for self install.


----------



## SayWhat?

They want the $$$$.

No tech visit, no bill.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

"fred416" said:


> Why does dish forces us to have a tech doing the activation of a 922 for us? Why can't i just call? Everything is setup and i'm quite familiar with theses receivers.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


There are some quirks with the 922 setup, and the broadband connection too.. And too many people who say "I know how to install this" really don't and then complain and make Dish come out again later... Since the truck roll is included in the 922 upgrade cost anyway, you might as well let them do the setup so you have a fallback position if any problems surface later.


----------



## neomaine

RasputinAXP said:


> I believe The 722 only requires a truck roll if it's replacing a solo tuner. In place from a duo I think you can opt for self install.


Upgraded from the 622 to the 722 and no go. Still had to send the tech.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

"neomaine" said:


> Upgraded from the 622 to the 722 and no go. Still had to send the tech.


There are other considerations... If you have had a lot of service calls or if they think you need a satellite repoint or if you have a lower rating/standing in their system... Probably some other things that I cannot think of play a part too.


----------



## PhantomOG

my 922 died right before Christmas. Dish sent me the replacement in the mail and let me activate it myself. I guess if you already have a 922 its ok?

The instructions they sent with it to activate were not 100% correct as some of the screens and messages were slightly different but I had no trouble whatsoever getting it going.


----------



## RasputinAXP

If it's a replacement, yeah, it's ok.


----------

